# cleaning a big diamond willow



## charlebois (Nov 26, 2013)

I would like to ask if anyone out there has any ideas on cleaning out a big piece of diamond willow. I\ve been working with diamond willow for over 30 years. I've made and sold a variety of items, but my main tool for cleaning out the diamonds is a dremel tool. It has served me well, but a new problem has recently entered my workshop (see picture)
This piece is 16 feet long and loaded with beautiful diamonds, but the 1/8th inch wide high speed cutter in my dremel tool's arsenal would take years to complete. Time and patience are on my side, but there has to be a quicker way. I have tried bigger bits that fit on a power drill, but they turn too slow to clean out the bark.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated, and I thank you in advance for any response.

Rick


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

Are the diamonds you speak of harder parts of a nominally softer wood. If that's the case how about a soda or walnut shell blast?


----------



## charlebois (Nov 26, 2013)

Are you referring to a sand blaster?


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes, Sir but please understand that I'm new to this arena so this my have been a stupid suggestion. If so it will not be my first one.


----------



## charlebois (Nov 26, 2013)

Well, if it is a stupid suggestion, then I am also guilty for I have entertained the idea. What I don't have, though, is an understanding of sandblasting. I suppose I should research the possibility by asking Mr. Google.
Thanks,
rick


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

Celebrate the look? Maybe a quick run over with a steel bristled brush to know off the loose stuff. Then soak it with varnish, leave the grey show through.

Just a guess, I have never had the pleasure of working with willow, tho I have admired some fine walking sticks and lamps over the years.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

That is a beautiful piece of wood and would not want to harm it. I have to admit I had no idea what you are talking about but did a search and found out something new to me. The diamond will are very unique.

I think the idea of shot blasting with some softer media is a good idea to start with. I wonder also if some type of brush with still nylon or brass would work.

I do think that it will take a lot of patience.


----------



## ktmext360 (Jul 31, 2014)

Great piece of Willow, i have been afraid to cut one that size. i always stick with harvesting the smaller diameter pieces


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

You can get a media blaster from Harbor Freight (or other type store) that blasts with many types of media, one being ground walnut shells of varying grit size (also at H.F.). You can watch a you-tube video on how it works (highly suggested!) and get a nice job done with it. A little practice on a scrap piece is definitely advised. I had kin in Minnesota that used diamond willow for various projects, very nice stuff if you like the natural look.


----------

